# Riley and I went to our first agility class today, and...(w/Stacey Hawk)



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't believe I haven't done this sooner! It was a lot of fun and Riley did great!

The class today was focused primarily on building foundation behaviors... Riley picked everything up really quickly... although, some of the stuff was pretty basic so, not that awe-inspiring in and of itself : ) 

At the end of class, the tunnel was introduced and, again, Riley just did awesome. I was proud of him.

Thanks guys, I don't think I would have sought out agility if it weren't for this forum!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It's a blast isn't it? Where are you going?


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

The classes are held at Call of the Wild. The instructor is Stacey Hawk from Hawk City K9.

Stacey Hawk seems to be a GSD person - I believe her dogs are GSDs. Anyone heard of her? Seems like she competes a lot.

Of course, there are no competitions in our immediate future... just in it for the fun of it : )


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Have someone come to watch and take photos/videos. It's so neat to see how you and your pup progress when having such fun!

Then you can put them here for us all to admire


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I said the same thing when I started with Rusti and now I am competing with 2 dogs. It has been a great 3 years. Enjoy it and best of luck!



LifeofRiley said:


> Of course, there are no competitions in our immediate future... just in it for the fun of it : )


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Have someone come to watch and take photos/videos. It's so neat to see how you and your pup progress when having such fun!
> 
> Then you can put them here for us all to admire



Good idea. And, funny you mention that! When we got home that day, the first thing John asked me was if I took any photos or video. I was like, well.... I kinda had my hands full : ) So, he is going to come to some of the classes to watch and photo/video document!!!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

kbella999 said:


> I said the same thing when I started with Rusti and now I am competing with 2 dogs. It has been a great 3 years. Enjoy it and best of luck!


You're right.... I guess we can never know what the future holds : )


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Agility class update!

Riley continues to be doing really well with the obedience exercises and the agility course runs - he makes me proud! So, that’s great!!!! 

The problem that just emerged at today’s class is that when we reach the point in the class where each dog runs the course off-leash individually - and all the other dogs wait outside of the ring - Riley does not seem to want to wait for his turn. He starts whining, high pitch barking, pulling on his leash and otherwise carrying on. Most of the time I can re-direct his focus back on me but, when he starts acting up in this way, I have a hard time getting him to stay settled. 

I have observed that these behaviors seem to happen when the other dog on the course is particularly high energy or when the handler and trainer are particularly high energy and vocal in encouraging the dog. 

I should add that *when Riley is running the course **he completely ignores all the other dogs*. He does a fantastic job focusing on me, or the trainer, and moving through the course with determination.

*So, anyone have any suggestions on how I can work on him becoming more patient and less frustrated when we are waiting our turn?*


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Stacy Hawk is AWESOME!
She has one of Chris Wild's H litter pups out of Caliber vom Wildhaus SchH3, AWD2, PD1, P1, PA, T1, FO, UCD, URO2, CGC, TT, OFA, CERF & Tobi von den Wölfen -SchH3, IPO3, a1 H&E !
You should see that dog work!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmmmm... I'd like to see that dog work (I assume you mean agility). Happen to have any video, or a link to video?

LifeOfRiley: Some dogs are just really vocal waiting their turn. Some dogs aren't. The only time Pimg's ever been vocal waiting her turn is for lure coursing. You could try more engagement. Or you could try just waiting over by your crate and running over right before your turn. Finally, I'd say like more training- just be mindful of threshold. Move far enough away of the ring to not be over the dog's threshold. Reward for quiet observation. Progress to getting closer and closer to the ring. Get some crazy high reinforcement (like, I just picked up some fresh raw bison liver I can't wait to try for training) and counter condition. It probably won't be easy though...


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Momto2GSDs said:


> *Stacy Hawk is AWESOME!*
> She has one of Chris Wild's H litter pups out of Caliber vom Wildhaus SchH3, AWD2, PD1, P1, PA, T1, FO, UCD, URO2, CGC, TT, OFA, CERF & Tobi von den Wölfen -SchH3, IPO3, a1 H&E !
> You should see that dog work!


I have never seen her compete but she is a great instructor!!! She really seems to know her stuff and she does a great job customizing her approach to the specific strengths/weaknesses of each dog/handler team... it is not one size fits all which is great to see! I would highly recommend her classes. 

Funny thing is that today she was just telling me that she has a Wildhaus dog and I met a Wildhaus puppy that was coming in for training after our class. It was a *gorgeous*, and very well-behaved, pup!!!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

wildo said:


> LifeOfRiley: Some dogs are just really vocal waiting their turn. Some dogs aren't. The only time Pimg's ever been vocal waiting her turn is for lure coursing. You could try more engagement. Or you could try just waiting over by your crate and running over right before your turn. Finally, I'd say like more training- just be mindful of threshold. Move far enough away of the ring to not be over the dog's threshold. Reward for quiet observation. Progress to getting closer and closer to the ring. Get some crazy high reinforcement (like, I just picked up some fresh raw bison liver I can't wait to try for training) and counter condition. It probably won't be easy though...


Hi Wildo, thanks for your input! I will try your suggestions! Much appreciated : )


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> Thanks guys, I don't think I would have sought out agility if it weren't for this forum!


I'm happy for you! That is the priceless, uptop, upmost pleasure - to see that response in your dog's eyes, see that he understands you while you are explaining to him something new. Feed your dog well, so you can expect him to demonstrate good speed.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

David Taggart said:


> I'm happy for you! *That is the priceless,* uptop, upmost pleasure - to see that response in your dog's eyes, see that he understands you while you are explaining to him something new.


Thanks David! Yes, there are very few things in life that are better than feeling in synch with your dog!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I also recommend taking a crate to class. One you can cover. 

Actually it makes things much easier because you can watch/listen so much easier when the other dogs/handlers are running and not worry about your dog. And then when it is your turn to run you'll have more info and be able to move on quicker because you DID have the ability to really let your dog chill/rest between runs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

BTW, just met another Wildhaus puppy at the trial in Pitman, NJ last weekend. Beautiful black female about 3 months old. She was just walking around the trial saying hello to everyone and having a blast!

Thinking it was Nymeria vom Wildhaus "Shadow" she's got a great new owner!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The Wildhaus N litter out of Eris and Ike look very promising! I wish some of the owners would update more! 
You are fortunate to train with Stacey! Her Journey is a handsome coatie. 
Did you meet Shadow, MRL?


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I also recommend taking a crate to class. One you can cover.
> 
> Actually it makes things much easier because you can watch/listen so much easier when the other dogs/handlers are running and not worry about your dog. And then when it is your turn to run you'll have more info and be able to move on quicker because you DID have the ability to really let your dog chill/rest between runs.


Thanks MLR! I agree that the most frustrating part, for me, is that I can't really focus on watching and learning from the runs of some of the other dogs.

I will try a crate or just ask John to come with me to the next class so he can walk Riley away if he starts really becoming vocal again.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> You are fortunate to train with Stacey!


She has a very good reputation in Chicago! When I was looking into finding an agility class/instructor, the people I know who are very dog savvy all mentioned her name first!


----------

